# TNT Cheese LOG



## kadesma (Oct 11, 2012)

We serve this with crackers At Chrismas It's surrounded with red  berries.I want to plan on the decorations for Halloween Got any Ideas?
To make the log mix in a large bowl 1/2lb of grated Cheddar cheese,3 oz of soft cream cheese this will b very soft, 1 tab. soft butter,2 Tab. parsley,chopped, 1 Tab. grated onion,1/2 tea. salt, 1 Tab. Worcestershire, Dash or two of Tabasco,. Place this mixture on a large sheet of waxed or parchment paper and roll to form alog. It should be about 8 inches long and 2 inches in diameter. Close ends of paper place in freezer for 30 min.
Now we make the frosting in a small bowl  mix 2 oz of Roquefort,3 oz. cream cheese,2 Tab. heavy ceam and another dash of Tabasco. Beat til light and fluffy. Remove log from freezer it needs to be as hard as stone. Coat evenly with the Roquefort mixture  making sure you get the ends too. Place in freezer for 5 min. Remove and roll in 1/2 cup of chopped pistachios  make sure you cover all sides and the ends. Now roll in plastic wrap and put in refrigerator for 4 hours at the least. Place on serving plate decorate and serve with crackers .
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 11, 2012)

I think I've died and gone to cheese heaven! This sounds amazing, thank you Kades


----------



## kadesma (Oct 11, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> I think I've died and gone to cheese heaven! This sounds amazing, thank you Kades


 I love it too. It is so good. I hope you enjoy it.
kades


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 11, 2012)

How about making it in a ball shape and rolling it in chopped toasted pecans.  Use pieces of black olives to make the Jack O'lantern eyes and mouth, a piece of green pepper, or scallion for a stem.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 11, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> How about making it in a ball shape and rolling it in chopped toasted pecans. Use pieces of black olives to make the Jack O'lantern eyes and mouth, a piece of green pepper, or scallion for a stem.


 Great Idea Aunt bea. I'll give this one a try the kids will love it.
kades


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 11, 2012)

For Halloween I would roll it in pine nuts (spider eggs) and put a few olive spiders on top like this one.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 11, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> For Halloween I would roll it in pine nuts (spider eggs) and put a few olive spiders on top like this one.


 Well now another great idea, think I'll make two smaller balls and wing it the people all dig in at my daughters and will never guess they dig in to everything. Thanks 4me
kades


----------



## taxlady (Oct 11, 2012)

Sounds oh-so-tasty. Are the pistachios raw? roasted? salted?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 11, 2012)

I will definitely eat all of it, sounds fantastic, Ma!


----------



## Cerise (Oct 11, 2012)

One Cheese Ball - 4 Ways

One Cheese Ball--4 Great Ways Recipe from Betty Crocker

I like the pine cone w/ almonds.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 12, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Sounds oh-so-tasty. Are the pistachios raw? roasted? salted?


I use the salted roasted green ones. 
ma


----------



## kadesma (Oct 12, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I will definitely eat all of it, sounds fantastic, Ma!


 It is nummy. Enjoy my friend.
ma


----------



## taxlady (Oct 12, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I use the salted roasted green ones.
> ma


Thanks Kadesma, that makes it easy. Those are the ones that we see most often.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks so much Kades for another wonderful sounding recipe


----------



## kadesma (Oct 13, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks so much Kades for another wonderful sounding recipe


 Thanks Kylie, so glad you like,
kades


----------

